# All USB ports on PC are not working and no video signal?



## Jez :) (Apr 14, 2017)

So, my PC was working fine a few days ago until now, I have a dead motherboard??? I think it POSTed correctly, my GPU fans spin but no video signal or power to USB ports. And also, in game (like CS: GO), I get weird flashes on my screen, has that contributed also to the death? What has gone wrong, it because I have one fan in my PC, Is it my very dusty PSU or my motherboard had died? PC Specs: Core i5 6600, Asus B150M-A D3 Mobo, 8GB Patriot Signature DDR3 @1333MHz, Gigabyte GTX 780Ti GHZ Edition CM GX750 80+ Bronze PSU.
Edit: I have removed the GPU and STILL no signal or USB ports work.
Edit 2: I have a Corsair CX850M that I am returning. I'm thinking of getting a Coolermaster V650 Full modular for replacement? Would you guys recommend it? I'm also thinking of getting an XFX RX480 GTR OC 8GB. Is that a good card or any other suggestions in that price range of $200 to $250? And the last thing, should I upgrade to 16GB ram, DDR3 or DDR4. Is it worth the upgrade?


----------



## alucasa (Apr 14, 2017)

Could be so many things to go wrong but revolt of USB ports indicate that it's the motherboard who wants to quit her day job.

You could reinstall Windows though.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 14, 2017)

Unplug the PC from the wall, take out the battery, if there is a jumper to reset CMOS, do that too, but leave it unplugged overnight. Plug it back in, make sure you  move the jumper back, and see if you can get to the BIOS. If you are able to, I would flash to the latest BIOS, reinstall windows and update to the latest drivers for the chipset, Intel ME, NIC, and Audio drivers from mobo website. Get latest NVIDIA GPU drivers as well. 

PS - She works nights.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 14, 2017)

Remove your GPU and try onboard graphics only.


----------



## Jez :) (Apr 14, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Unplug the PC from the wall, take out the battery, if there is a jumper to reset CMOS, do that too, but leave it unplugged overnight. Plug it back in, make sure you  move the jumper back, and see if you can get to the BIOS. If you are able to, I would flash to the latest BIOS, reinstall windows and update to the latest drivers for the chipset, Intel ME, NIC, and Audio drivers from mobo website. Get latest NVIDIA GPU drivers as well.
> 
> PS - She works nights.


That means I have to buy a new Windows key , and it's been unplugged for a few days.


----------



## Jez :) (Apr 14, 2017)

Caring1 said:


> Remove your GPU and try onboard graphics only.


tried and didn't work. My motherboard is dead??


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 14, 2017)

Jez :) said:


> That means I have to buy a new Windows key , and it's been unplugged for a few days.


No need to buy a new key as it is stored in the BIOS.
Reinstall Windows and it should activate with no issues.
It may also be a faulty PSU, so try another PSU first if you can before declaring the Motherboard dead.


----------



## Jez :) (Apr 14, 2017)

Caring1 said:


> No need to buy a new key as it is stored in the BIOS.
> Reinstall Windows and it should activate with no issues.
> It may also be a faulty PSU, so try another PSU first if you can before declaring the Motherboard dead.


But I think the PC is POSTing correctly and the GPU fans spin when it's in.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 14, 2017)

Jez :) said:


> But I think the PC is POSTing correctly and the GPU fans spin when it's in.


Do you hear Windows boot up and the start up tone?
Have you checked your monitor is working?
Your GPU may be fine, but won't function if the Motherboard is dead, you will have to try swapping things around and testing each part to narrow down the fault.
Does your Motherboard have a LED display for codes, or lights to show the boot sequence?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 14, 2017)

Jez :) said:


> GPU fans spin when it's in



 You need to understand that a GPUs fan spinning is not indicative of It functioning properly , it merely means the fans are getting power and spinning. A Video card can have several different issues and the fans can still spin.

 As an example, it's kind of like saying my CPU must be working because my CPU coolers fan is turning. I'm not saying this is relative to the problem you're having


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 14, 2017)

Try a new PSU. Ive had some issues with usbs not working and random boot loops but that all went away after i swapped out my PSU


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 14, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Try a new PSU. Ive had some issues with usbs not working and random boot loops but that all went away after i swapped out my PSU



My first thought, having gone through a PSU that went bad, taking a MB down with it.  First signs of trouble were the screen going blank for 5-10 second randomly, in desktop or games and that was months before the bitter end.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 16, 2017)

sounds like the  GPU BOUGHT IT : a dead gpu can most certainly cause a no post especially combined with the fact that you got screen corruption and random TDR events
a 780ti is old enough and they where unreliable enough to make that my first guess

the myth of psus causing general stablity issues and weirdness is just that a myth in 9.5/10 cases the psu simplely powers off on its own or lets the blue smoke out

psus don't tend to 'half fail' thats a throwback from 10 years ago
modern power delivery and pcbs are so resilient and have some much redundant power filtering  and regulation that psu failure simply DOES NOT and I repeat DOES NOT _normally_ present as instability they will work right up until they pop and then its over

they can present as "weak' failing under load or at cold boot but general instability and odd issues are very very VERY rarely psu related

the telltale sign of a psu failure is the system powers OFF or hard resets not reboot to to bios not a blue screen a HARD power cut THATS a psu failure


----------



## jaggerwild (Apr 16, 2017)

^ what he means to say is, if the video card is bad it will stop the computer from booting(as long as it is in the PC). Clear Cmos, remove the 708Ti, plug in the on board video it should post(if its a bad video card).


----------



## Jez :) (Apr 17, 2017)

jaggerwild said:


> ^ what he means to say is, if the video card is bad it will stop the computer from booting(as long as it is in the PC). Clear Cmos, remove the 708Ti, plug in the on board video it should post(if its a bad video card).


How to clear CMOS? I dont know if there is a header on my motherboard?


----------



## Derek12 (Apr 17, 2017)

Jez :) said:


> How to clear CMOS? I dont know if there is a header on my motherboard?


You can remove the button cell for a minute or so

Edit:


----------

